# Would you eat "exotic" foods such as Pork Vagina or Bull Penis Soup?



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

Watching people eat those things churns my stomach; I wouldn't do it. :frustrating:

Would you??


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm sure most people have had it anyway in the form of sausages.


----------



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

Not even in a life or death situation.

Especially not bugs. Never bugs. Someone would have to knock me unconscious and stuff it down my throat. I would still wake up though, in time to vomit it back up on them.

Ewww, now I grossed myself out ... dang vivid imagination


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

I would eat bull penis if it was between that or dying.

I don't mind pig vagina, considering I've gone down on the mothers of every single person reading this; Yes you.


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I don't mind pig vagina, considering *I've gone down on the mothers of every single person reading this; *Yes you.


:laughing: 
Can't unread... the things I want to unread......


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Those pictures oh my fucking god 

There are so many kinds of meat you could eat, why would anybody choose to eat THAT? Dont tell me it tastes the best or whatever, there is no excuse for something so disgusting. Just eat a chicken breast or something omg :shocked:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't like green soup.
The first one looks fine.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I'd eat the part around the pig vadge. Penis of any sort is going to be rubbery/chewy, so no.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Never would I eat any type of cock...I would give the vagina a try. Just eat around the labias.


----------



## Nesta (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't eat meat anymore. When I did, I used to be a pretty adventurous meat eater. I never really saw the difference between different parts of meat. It all comes from the same animal. Think about the luxury and abundance of our food source that we are able to pick and choose socially acceptable cuts of meat. I'm not going to judge someone for consuming the whole animal. 

It seems like "exotic" meats are possibly more recognizable. I mean, most of us know where a vagina and penis is located on an animal. How many people think about where the sirloin is on the animal? It is just some anonymous looking muscle that you don't have to think too hard about.

I agree with @sharlzkidarlz that if it isn't being eaten openly, it is probably being ground up into sausage or other processed foodstuffs, which I would rather have happen than being wasted.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Same shit
Japanese man, 22, cooks his own genitals and serves them to paying dinner party guests | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Um. Er. Yuck.
I'd better work a little harder on becoming a vegetarian.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll try just about anything but bugs, I'll eat sticks or something before a creepy crawly goes into my mouth.


----------



## Headdesk (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't know about just eating a lopped off and cooked whole penis, but I'm open to weird foods. I'd try insects. Only crunching the heads, eyeballs, and mandibles would really make me squeamish.


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> Same shit
> Japanese man, 22, cooks his own genitals and serves them to paying dinner party guests | Daily Mail Online


Ick!.. *so gross*.


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

Whether anyone would eat something or not is directly proportional to how hungry they are. I bet everyone on this forum would eat the pigs V with bugs sprinkled on top rather than die from starvation.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll pretty much try anything that's not squirming around my plate. That being said, I'd be down for pork vagina or bull penis soup. Aren't they delicacies in Japan? I'll integrate into the culture or whatever


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

_XXX_ said:


> Ick!.. *so gross*.


At least he made some money :laughing:


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Nesta said:


> I don't eat meat anymore. When I did, I used to be a pretty adventurous meat eater. I never really saw the difference between different parts of meat. It all comes from the same animal. Think about the luxury and abundance of our food source that we are able to pick and choose socially acceptable cuts of meat. I'm not going to judge someone for consuming the whole animal.
> 
> It seems like "exotic" meats are possibly more recognizable. I mean, most of us know where a vagina and penis is located on an animal. How many people think about where the sirloin is on the animal? It is just some anonymous looking muscle that you don't have to think too hard about.
> 
> I agree with @*sharlzkidarlz* that if it isn't being eaten openly, it is probably being ground up into sausage or other processed foodstuffs, which I would rather have happen than being wasted.


Yeah, it was the same for me before I stopped eating meat. I wasn't super adventurous, but I was certainly open to trying some really eccentric foods from time to time. The most vivid example was frog legs (which actually tasted pretty good - like a mix of chicken and fish).


----------



## _Ionic (Jul 8, 2016)

lmao why not? eating Pussy is eating pussy no matter where you go XD


----------



## Ride (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm gay so anything vagina is a no eat zone for me


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Might try the pork, but no to the bull. I love cows. Can't bring myself to eat them. :bull_head:


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Only in a life or death situation. I think I'd rather resort to cannibalism though, seriously.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Ride said:


> I'm gay so anything vagina is a no eat zone for me


I'm a lesbian but I don't want to eat a vagina this way. Not like this. Not like this. This is not how you eat pussy


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

_Ionic said:


> lmao why not? eating Pussy is eating pussy no matter where you go XD


Best comment ever.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

I'll eat dick because quite a lot of pork-based products don't look attractive to me IMO. Vaginas look less awkward, but they smell worse, apparently. Either way, I've had ox tongue before, but I'm now a little uneasy about it even though ox tongue tastes like corned beef. This is on a whole new level.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

I've had some unusual food such as grasshoppers and mealworms. Obviously a lot of people cringe at the idea, but I was just slightly disappointed because it wasn't that great. Not bad either, just kind of unremarkable.

Not too crazy about the idea of putting animal genitalia in my mouth, but if it tastes good then I guess I'm down for it.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Cephalonimbus said:


> Not too crazy about the idea of putting animal genitalia in my mouth, but if it tastes good then I guess I'm down for it.


Just quoting this out of context before anyone else does <_<


----------



## Theories (Mar 24, 2016)

I am willing to bet that if you've ever had spam or hot dogs or any other processed _meats_, you've had it. Maybe not in its original form, but you've had it.:laughing:


----------

